# Free presentation on Sleep Related Health Risks



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Sleep Easy Gulf Coast Sleep Diagnostic Center LLC would like to offer a free presentation for any group interested. Many people do not realize how much sleep, or lack of affects their daily life. If your company or group (Rotary, Lions Club, softball league, etc....) would like to hear our presentation please let me know and we'll set up a date. SHB

I attached aletter created for employers. You may also visit us at www.sleepeasygulfcoast.com .<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><DIV class=Section1><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Dear Employer,<o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'"><o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'"> Sleep Easy Gulf Coast Sleep Diagnostic Center LLC would like the opportunity to provide your employees with a free presentation on Sleep Related Health Risks. It is estimated that nearly 70 million Americans suffer from a sleep disorder or health issue related to Sleep Apnea. Left undiagnosed and untreated, sleep apnea in adults can increase the risk of heart attack, stroke, and cognitive impairment. Sleep Apnea is a major cause for hypertension, diabetes, depression, headaches and other health problems. Lack of restful sleep leads to fatigue, memory loss, concentration problems, increased absence from work and accidents on the job.<o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'"><o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'"> As a business owner I understand the value in having healthy and/or health conscious employees. Whether you rely on a few key individuals or employ hundreds, sick days directly affect your company?s bottom line. There are issues of revenue loss due to interruption of services and production as well as increases in cost associated with training, reassigning employees and insurance premiums. Encouraging employees to be healthy is preventative maintenance all employers should promote. <o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'"><o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'"> Employers of the following should see long term benefits from educating their employees about Sleep Related Health Risks:<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: Calibri; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><BR style="PAGE-BREAK-BEFORE: auto; mso-break-type: section-break" clear=all></DIV><DIV class=Section2><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 50.25pt; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Truck drivers/transporters<o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 50.25pt; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Shift workers <o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 50.25pt; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Line assemblers<o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 50.25pt; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Loading/offloading <o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 50.25pt; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Desk jobs <o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 50.25pt; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Stationary standing (i.e. security guard) <o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 50.25pt; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Rotating schedule <o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 50.25pt; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Electricians <o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 50.25pt; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Pilots<o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 50.25pt; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Conductors<o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 50.25pt; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Air traffic controller<o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 50.25pt; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Equipment Operators<P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 50.25pt; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: Calibri; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><BR style="PAGE-BREAK-BEFORE: auto; mso-break-type: section-break" clear=all><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'"> Some of the topics that will be covered in the Sleep presentation are:<o></o></DIV><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 50.25pt; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Sleep Apnea<o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 50.25pt; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Excessive Daytime Sleepiness <o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 50.25pt; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Shift work <o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 50.25pt; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Circadian Rhythm<o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 50.25pt; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Sleep Hygiene<o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'"><SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'"><o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'"> Please contact our office to schedule a time for your free presentation on Sleep Related Health Risks. Our entire staff looks forward to working with you and the health of your employees.<o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'"><o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Sincerely,<o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'"><o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'"><o></o><P class=MsoNoSpacing style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Stuart H. Brown<o></o>


----------

